# Venge: Veng-ee? Veng-ah? Veng-ay?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

How is it pronouncificated?


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

My LBS is saying it's a soft "g" like "revenge" or "avenge".


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Pronounced as if you would think it is.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I won't ride anything I can't pronounce. I won't eat anything I can't pronounce, either.

In other countries, it's probably called a wedgee, which makes my butt pucker under my lycra


----------

